# Fisher Pro Tube Anyone???



## bigredchevy (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone have photos of the Fisher Pro Tube Bumper/Grille Guard? I have a fisher plow and am considering purchasing one but fisher doesn't do a good job with their advertising. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Sorry didn't take any picts of the guys with them on before the snow hit. The Chrome ones are Sweet. Have a couple of Blizzard guys that we've modified them for too. Make nice summer runners.

Jerre


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Bigred, did you see this pic before?


----------



## bigredchevy (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks guys, I have seen the fisher pic but I was hoping to see something a little closer up and maybe not in an ad. What did you mean by "we've had a couple blizzard guys we modified them for?" Thanks


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't answer for him, but my guess is they have modified some of the Fisher pro tubes for Blizzard mounts on trucks.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm looking all over for a pic of one on a Ford Super Duty. I am looking to buy one in the coming weeks and just want to know if the light locations will interfere with the factory fogs on my truck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think it will be a close fit, but it should clear the fog lights.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

do they come with the lights and do they plug into the plow harness?

I was thinking of fabbing something up on my western where id have fog light or driving light on it that would plug into the light harness. it would connect the same way the horns connect to the frame. Im thinking of doing it, id have to probly pick up part of the plow side wiring to get the opposite side of the plug


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I bet you could fab something up pretty easily. A lot of guys that have the ProTube have offroad lights on it. I don't know how they have them hooked up, but I am sure there is a way to tie them into the plow wiring.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

just wondering, how does the protube compare in size to something made by like Westin for example? Also, I'm assuming that the protube is Minute Mount?


----------

